# RCS some how got out of tank



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I found one of my shrimp dried on the ground outside my tank. I cant see anymore at the time but i know put at least 20 into my tank. what happened?


----------



## Sorab (Apr 25, 2007)

They can jump out of an open top tank, especially if they are getting used to a new tank. Once they are settled and the water is good they dont jump from what I have seen. Its a good idea to cover an open top tank until the shrimp are settled and happy.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

They will occasionally get out. I have found them on the glass covers on top of the tanks.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Ghazanfar is a member here and he often finds shrimp outside of his tank, I seriously doubt that any of his parameters are off, maybe they decide to go on a tour to look for other places to live?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

they climb or jump out all the time from my tanks, they breed fast enough that is more of a nuisance than anything else. its not water conditions, they just jump or climb every once in a while.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I do regular 30% water changes every 7-8 days. I like my cherry shrimp a lot they look super good on bright riccia.When I put the shrimp in, the guy jumped back out, I seen another guy just under riccia bush cruising.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

If you have fish in that tank.......they may have spooked the RCS.

I have multiple shrimp only tanks and I never find jumpers around those.........but in my fish/shrimp tanks, jumpers are common place.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

yup i got a balloon ram in there. I know everybody says that they are bad, but whenever the ram went after the shrimp the shrimp just shot away like nothing, the ram never even had a chance. But I can see how the ram could chase the shrimp out of the tank.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

if u have fish in the tank, shrimps may jump out to avoid fishes.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

They go for walks once in while. I routinly find 4-5 every week. These guys dont make it too far. Once I found an Amano shrimp a good 25ft from my tank.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

They usually don't jump out. Only if the water is bad or getting use to new place. That is why you shouldn't fill water all the way top. Leave about 3cm.


----------

